# More reports of Haji reconnoitering CONUS



## Brooklynben (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,294065,00.html

The FBI's Seattle field office and the Washington Joint Analytical Center have taken the unusual step of asking the public to help identify two men riding on ferries in the Seattle area who are suspected of conducting surveillance ahead of an attack. If the men are in fact militants planning an operation, their presence on the ferries underscores the continued desire of jihadists to carry out attacks in the United States, as well as their attraction to public transportation as a target. 






They appear to have been conducting pre-operational surveillance of potential targets. If they were the least bit competent, they realize that their cover has been blown, and have already put as much distance between themselves and Seattle as they can. This probably would have involved slipping across the Canadian border.


----------



## pardus (Aug 27, 2007)

can you post a link for that Ben?


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 27, 2007)

pardus762 said:


> can you post a link for that Ben?


 
Fixed


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 27, 2007)

Lets keep the tread on track


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 27, 2007)

trounds trood tro tre


----------



## CAL (Aug 27, 2007)

If this story surprises you then you're very naive.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 28, 2007)

CAL said:


> If this story surprises you then you're very naive.


so am i ok if it turns me on?


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm just waiting for something to happen up here.  We to are a target and the general population is very complacent and well stupid. ;)


----------

